# Any Masons from the UK?



## Bro.doyleUK (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Guys I have just found this Site/App and its awesome to see so many masons from around the world.
I guess I searched for the app to discover a little more about the fraternity as I'm only 27 and I'm only just really learning what it's all about.
Anyway is there actually any British masons on here or is everybody from Texas. Lol.
Anyway good to see you all!



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jul 18, 2013)

Greeting from the Grand Lodge of AFAM of Canada in Ontario! And there are few a British brethren on here and around the globe, not just Texas.


----------



## Desmo Pete (Jul 19, 2013)

I am here!


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Chaps,

You may find the info in my signature of interest.


----------



## STEV1E (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Brother im up here in Scotland  Lodge Kenmuir 570 Springburn Glasgow 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## chrishodge (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in Wrexham, North Wales. I'm however to become a member. Welcome 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm across the pond, but welcome!


----------



## LuetkemeyerM (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm an American living in the UK (East Anglia).  I just found this site/app tonight myself.  Greetings.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Jarhead.UK (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello all.  I'm living in Devon, UK and member of a lodge here.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## gibbs7508 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi 
  Member of Prestatyn lodge 7020 here. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## spacemanvman (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello 
I am very interested in becoming a Freemason however to be one just ask one is difficult when you don't know one  
Are there any members around Carterton in Oxfordshire who will point me in the right direction in search for the light. 
Kind regards V


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 30, 2013)

The UGLE website has contact info for your area, and Mike Martin (see previous posts) has a UK forum link in his signature.


----------



## spacemanvman (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Trysquare


----------



## Bro.doyleUK (Dec 30, 2013)

Can anyone please copy and paste the link for me here as my iPhone doesn't want to pick it up from Mikes
Signature


----------



## crono782 (Dec 30, 2013)

Bro.doyleUK said:


> Can anyone please copy and paste the link for me here as my iPhone doesn't want to pick it up from Mikes Signature


http://www.merseylodge5434.org/
http://forum.thefreemason.com/Default.aspx
http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/masonicmuseum/english_fob_collection.htm


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 2, 2014)

spacemanvman said:


> Hello
> I am very interested in becoming a Freemason however to be one just ask one is difficult when you don't know one
> Are there any members around Carterton in Oxfordshire who will point me in the right direction in search for the light.
> Kind regards V



Hi there,
You can start your search here: http://www.oxfordshirefreemasons.org.uk and it wouldn't hurt to sign up to the Forum in my sig. file where we can give you extra help and advice.


----------



## streeter (Jan 2, 2014)

robert streeter - naturalized american from england - member in england tennessee and massachusetts...
author - see signature below...

Freemason Connect Mobile[/QUOTE]


----------



## spacemanvman (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Mike
Thanks for the information. I sent an email through the UGLE site. I guess it's a waiting game now however I see there are plenty of books I can read to quench my thirst for knowledge. 
Just ordered the Hiram Key looking forward to reading that. What is the benefit of having a mentor? 
Cheers V


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 2, 2014)

The biggest point of a mentor is to stop inexperienced Masons from reading stuff like Bob Lomas's books without knowing how much salt to add. What he writes about bears little resemblance to the reality of Freemasonry and while they are interesting to read they will lead you astray if you don't have the experience to counterbalance them.


----------



## spacemanvman (Jan 2, 2014)

Mike , I believe having someone like yourself holding the candle is useful for people who are at the same point on the path as I. I appreciate it. 
I am about to drive from The Wirral to Oxford now however feel I have many questions for you and will enjoy very much your guidance.
_*<<MOD note: email address removed, please PM user for email address>>*_


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 2, 2014)

Safe journey and a bit of non-Masonic advice never post your email address to open Forums on the Net as you will not believe how much spam you will start to receive.


----------



## spacemanvman (Jan 2, 2014)

Roger


----------



## spacemanvman (Jan 2, 2014)

The journey was good, I followed the signs ;-)


----------



## kcarpenteruk (Jan 3, 2014)

Greetings brethren from a fellow limey.

Keith Carpenter of Stondon Massey lodge no.7881, Essex. UK.


----------



## spacemanvman (Jan 9, 2014)

I am waiting for the UGLE to come back to me after they asked for more details about my personal life, education etc. 
so they can, if I am found suitable find a lodge that would be suitable for me. 
If I do not know another Mason who can verify me how does it work as I am like an outsider with no masonic connections. Is this something that may stop me from moving forward ?
Thanks V


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Agent orange (Aug 9, 2014)

I am a member of a lodge in Scotland and also a lodge in Colorado. God Bless America!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KirkyTS (Jan 19, 2015)

Im an English mason, only 26 and enjoying it.


----------



## Peck1988 (Oct 16, 2015)

England, Cheshire, Wirral,  just turned 27 MM and IG of my lodge Thermopylae Lodge 4386


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 16, 2015)

I shall be in Sandbach in a couple weeks for Chapter


----------



## Fiat Justitia (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi all, Scotland calling, lodge Dalkeith Kilwinning No. 10. Visitors always very welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark La Rosa (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm an entrered apprentice living in London. Due for my second degree on the 18th of December. 28 years old and member of the Connaught Club as well.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 18, 2015)

Mark La Rosa said:


> I'm an entrered apprentice living in London.



Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## Joe Ellis (Mar 8, 2016)

I am an English Freemason. I currently live in Kent and my lodge is in London.


----------



## MeCorby (May 18, 2016)

Hi is there anyone from Northamptonshire/Corby area ?


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello from Scotland, Lodge Oak #877


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi Mark, Glad to have you on board. I am a Scottish mason and a member of a lodge in Colorado.
My good friend is the Provost of the Kingdom of Fife.
Regards,
Bill McMurdo.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 15, 2019)

Agent orange said:


> Hi Mark, Glad to have you on board. I am a Scottish mason and a member of a lodge in Colorado.
> My good friend is the Provost of the Kingdom of Fife.
> Regards,
> Bill McMurdo.
> ...



I've met Jim a couple of times, he lives just down the road a bit from us.


----------



## bro.william (Mar 18, 2019)

Bro.doyleUK said:


> Anyway is there actually any British masons on here or is everybody from Texas. Lol.
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I’m both.   I’m a newly-raised MM in a UGLE Welsh lodge (Jasper Tudor No. 4074) and a Texan.


----------



## Phil - TheLodgeofDawn6511 (Feb 10, 2020)

If there's anyone that wants to visit a UK lodge, we'd be delighted to have you as a visitor - we are in Leeds, in Yorkshire.

Should any UK people be interested in becoming a Freemason we have lots of helpful information on our site at www.thelodgeofdawn.co.uk or simply drop me a DM here.

Phil
Lodge of Dawn 6511


----------



## streeter (Feb 10, 2020)

Greetings. Robert Streeter. Manor Royal 4892 Sussex UK and also PM in Tennessee and Massachusetts.


----------



## CCM1836TX (Jan 17, 2021)

From Texas, but look forward to one day visiting a lodge in the UK


----------

